# My Moebius Galactica



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Ladies & Gentlemen, I proudly present to you: The Bucket.

Moebius Models made a great kit, and I was surprised how well it presents itself even without aftermarket parts or decals. Painted with Tamiya acrylics and lightly metalized with Kosutte Powder.

Small mods included neck correction, which was more complicated than I thought, new front antenna and a handful of styrene strips in the hangar pod recesses.

The decals Moebius provided were a pain, and I had to hand-paint (more or less accurate) the colonial crest on the back of the ship


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

That's real nice.....have been wanting one fora while.great job on that old war horse


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Great job and fantastic photograghy.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice clean job on the BSG. You sure you didn't just lift the pictures off the web somewhere??? LOL The pics are done great. I did one of these in January using those Acreation decals and that was decal insanity. Your clean look really turned out nice. Out of curiosity what color Tamiya did you use as the primary coat. I believe I used their metallic gray on it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Truly nice work! Most of the builds I've seen were done with metallics of some kind, which look nice but don't look like the Galactica I saw when I was watching the series. Your color choices and the matte/flat surface finish you achieved are the closest I've seen yet. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

That is fantastic. You really nailed the look in both model and photography.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Ok.. now away with the CGI screen caps and show us your Moebius build  

Great work on the paint job!
At first I really thought it was the CGI model.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nice photography as well!


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Right thats it. Its coming out of the stash tonight!!!!!

Blown away by the look of this one - and no aftermarket in sight ! Your photography looks like something that came out of ZOIC. Really nice build. 
I too would like to know what colours you used?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Ditto--the Acreation decals are beautifully done but your version actually looks much more convincing and scales better. Glad I got a second kit...


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

This is gorgeous! Beautiful build, and photography!


----------



## cylon (Mar 17, 2012)

Beautiful, gorgeous work! I would love to build this someday.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the appreciation.

For the paint job, I used Tamyia acrylic paint, a cheap badger 350 single-action AB on a not-so-cheap compressor. 

First, all the recessed areas and places where shadows need to be were sprayed with flat black, followed by a base coat of dark sea grey. I carefully tried not to overspray the black paint where I wanted to emphasize the shadow effect.



The armored parts where then painted with a 1:1 mix of sky grey and white, thinned heavily so that I could work really close to the surface, applied in a cloudy, irregular pattern, occasionally highlighting individual panels.



The metalized effect was achieved with Kosutte metal powder. I also made a half-motivated effort to paint on the colonial crest.



The model also has some windows, applied with a toothpick:



To avoid heavy contrast on the surface, the red paint was dulled down with the addition of grey, and the decals received a light overspray with the white/grey mix.


----------



## starlord (Mar 30, 2011)

not to bad of a build, it's a long ways from the BSG I did in 9.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

THAT actually makes ME want to build one...and I'm not even a BSG fan! :thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

You know sometimes they say that less is better and this is definitely one of them. The subtle approach you took looks just right. This is one of the best versions of this ship I've seen. Thanks for sharing your painting methods. Very helpful. :thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> Truly nice work! Most of the builds I've seen were done with metallics of some kind, which look nice but don't look like the Galactica I saw when I was watching the series. Your color choices and the matte/flat surface finish you achieved are the closest I've seen yet. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Agreed. You hit it on the head. This looks most like the screen version. 

Beautiful. And the lighting/picture quality helps the illusion. It is the only one that looks scaled-not toy-like.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

VERY VERY Nice.

I think this is the best Galactica I've seen.
I did the same uneven paint technique on my Cylon raider with Alclad metalizers and it really adds a sense of scale.

I love the fact that you tried to duplicate the promo pictures of the ship (lighting and angles)
At first glance, I thought the wide shot was the promo shot.

Could you please expound on your version of the neck correction!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GREAT job! Perfect, subtle paint job! Best job I've seen so far!


----------



## galaxy_jason (May 19, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

ClubTepes said:


> Could you please expound on your version of the neck correction!


The initial idea came from this article at Bruce's Domain, he took a really microscopic look at the film version and the model kit.

So I followed the suggestions and glued the lower bow to the main hull first, carefully aligning it horizontally. Putting the other parts of the head on top of this gives you an idea of how much of the intermediate bow has to be cut off to get the top of the head flush with the main hull (about 2 mm in length and height). 

The big surprise is that the head is actually pointing upward when you push the rear bulkhead against the neck. For the gap that appears when you correctly align the head horizontally, I found no better way to fix this than closing it with a strip of styrene, so now the trench between the head and the neck is a bit wider.



The process sounds trivial, but a lot of back-and-forth cutting and testing was involved here.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Been digging around, trying to find more inspiration for my return to my Timeslip Creations Galactica build and found the link to this thread over in the Moebius Models forum, thought I'd comment since I'd missed it previously.... 

Your _Bucket_ turned out looking _really_ nice! :thumbsup:

Nice and clean. Right before she put into dock for the work on the museum, right?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

OMG.:O

What a build!!!!

Pity the pics over at Bruce's Domain have all been deleted from that site, though.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

I recently found this pic I saved from Bruce's Domain that shows the neck issue. The offset on the kit is actually larger than what is shown in the graphic, so a substantial part of the intermediate bow has to be cut.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Superb!!


----------

